# How old is TOO old to wear what we wear?



## Becka (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, today Iâ€™m wearing some new jeans, yep, they sit pretty low, are tight in the butt and Iâ€™m wearing a kangaroo jacket and bright blue eyeshadow. Am I wearing the same stuff gals 15 years younger than me are: YES !! I should really post pics of what Iâ€™m wearing. Anywhoo, when should we stop dressing like this? I saw a show on Oprah last year about what is appropriate to wear after 35 and 40, and I just didnâ€™t agree with almost all of the advice given out on that episode at all. Earlier I thought by 34 Iâ€™d be in baggy pants wearing Laura Ashley, clearly I was completely wrong. I do NOT want to be one of THOSE women though who dress way too young for their own good, but Iâ€™m concerned that I might be already pushing the envelope a bit â€¦ know what I mean???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 17, 2006)

I think you should wear whatever you feel good in and makes ya happy. I'm almost 30 but I still shop in the little girl's section.


----------



## Brootsiesmom (Mar 17, 2006)

As long as you look good in what you wear, that's all that matters.


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 17, 2006)

As long as it fits well (not like wearing something 2 sizes too small) go for it!

Last summer I was wearing those hippie skirts with tank tops when it was 90 degrees outside and damn, I'm in my 40's! I'm not huge, but I'm not a stick either. :smiletongue:


----------



## monniej (Mar 17, 2006)

i'm so with you on this one becka, but i keep buying the low rise jeans and to christie fit pants! i buy them because they look good on me!! i'm sure at some point i'll stop, but that day ain't today! lmao i'm 47 and i spend alot of time keeping myself together so i can wear what the 20somethings wear. i do draw the line at mini skirts though, but i'll work a tight pencil skirt in a heartbeat! the people that judge probablly wish they could wear what you wear! work it as long as you can cause it ain't over until the fat lady sings!!!! :w00t:


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 17, 2006)

I think as long as you don't look old and your not "trying" to look too young... anything goes. Going over board in ayway, including fashion is just not right no matter who you are or how old you are!!


----------



## Becka (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks gals, I feel better. I dunno where this thing suddenly came from, where I started wondering whats appropriate for my age ... maybe just a phase I'm going through. I still feel I can really pull off everything I wear, so I'll keep it up :laughing: . I was smart enough to give up mini skirts a few years ago, so thats a good sign :icon_smil


----------



## Nicolet (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm kind of wearing something similar today..low rise jeans, metallic belt and a cropped black jacket with fur trim. I'm almost 38, and I just wear what feels comfortable. I see a few moms at my kid's schools with their high-waisted jeans and their baggy sweatshirts, and it's not for me. I'll wear casual stuff, but I won't go frumpy!!

:satisfied:


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 17, 2006)

Wear whatever makes you most comfortable! I love my low rise jeans and pants because they fit me the best(not azz crack low-but low lol). I saw that Oprah show-and I disagreed with alot of the advice too. I just wear what works with my body and not worry about too much! I am sure you look great Becka!


----------



## mintesa (Mar 18, 2006)

i agree, as long as it fits and as long as you are happy. i dress like my mood all the time. and it makes me happy.

and jeans, jeans are always fine :icon_smil

my mother in law is 65 for example. and she just dresses stylish my age 25. she looks good in it. one difference is that i wear little quilts mini skirts, but she doesnt :w00t: but she wears jeans like me and nice blouses(small ones like a body hug, not those grandma blouses) and she just looks good in it. the skirts she wears are those black above the knee fitting(dont know how you call this).

i like what she wears for 65, i dont get it when grannies really wanna dress like grannies, you know huge blouses, dull colors. i like colorfull grannies:laughing: (oh men im so sleepy i think im writting bull)

so i guess... as long as you look good in it, wear what you want:laughing: be happy and yourself.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 18, 2006)

I think you should wear whatever you feel happy in, Becka.

I'm only 22 but I just recently stopped wearing shirts that show my belly because I just don't feel 'comfortable' dressing like that anymore. When summer hits that might be a different story though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 18, 2006)

Whatever you feel good in! I have the same trouble especially around mothers of my son's friends (age 6). I feel like I need to be wearing colored capris (I even bought them and tried it) and button up sleeveless collared plaid shirts to match with matching sandals. There's nothing wrong with that, but it's not me. I'm just a bit more sporty/casual than mommy/business casual type stuff. They dont' judge me for that at all!!

Wardrobes are a constant struggle as styles are ever-changing. That alone is alot to deal with so I can understand age/role appropriate struggles. At the end, what you have to remember is that you only live once.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 18, 2006)

Wear what you feel comfortable in within reason .... I don't know if you ever watch TLC's "What Not To Wear", but what they've proven in several episodes is that if you dress too young, it actually makes you look _older_, because there's an obvious contrast between your age and the age your clothes are designed for! But if you dress in sexy, properly-fitting clothes for your age, then you will look younger! You can certainly dress appropriate for your age without being a fuddy-duddy -- things like mid-rise jeans, any sort of fitted sweater or button-up shirt, fitted blazers, lacy camis underneath sweaters and blazers to add some sex appeal, fun accessories .... you can also play with fun colors to give some more pizzaz to your wardrobe! But I don't think most clothes in the Juniors Section are really appropriate for adults -- I am 24 (almost 25) and I occasionally shop in Juniors because I'm too skinny to find many clothes that fit in the Misses section, but I feel too old to wear most of those clothes! Something is wrong when a 13-year-old eight-grader is shopping in the same section as a 25-year-old career woman! I think all I've bought in the Juniors lately is a few basic dress pants and basic solid-colored sweaters because the rest just looks way too silly or sexy for me! (I also believe you don't have to let everything hang out to be sexy, all those skimpy tanktops in the Juniors section in the summer gross me out! I feel my sexiest in a shirt in which I can still wear a bra under -- I want to show off my figure while still leaving a bit to the imagination!)

And don't get me started on low-rise jeans, I have never liked them -- they only look good on stick-thin figures, and even then I hate seeing underwear (or even worse, butt crack!) sticking out the top of the jeans when you sit down! I think everyone should wear mid-rise jeans (about an inch or so below the belly button) because they are the most flattering for almost every figure! Low-rise pants often create tummy rolls or rolls around the hips and backs above the waist of the pants (I am a size 4 and even I have tummy rolls in low-rise pants!), while high-waisted pants create tummy rolls below the waist of the pants. Mid-rise sit right in the middle, minimizing and hiding any rolls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> OK I will get off my soapbox now.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My main point is, you can still dress sexy and trendy without dressing like a teenager though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I always have been a bit on the conservative side ... I still like to be trendy and modern (you'll never catch me in decade-old styles or a baggy sweatshirt outside the house!), but I still avoid the craziest and sexiest styles!

PS: What is a "kangaroo jacket"?  I must be more out of it than I realized...


----------



## Maja (Mar 18, 2006)

I think you can wear whatever you like at any age, as long as it is not vulgar, it fits (not too small and not too big), it's not torn or dirty and you feel good in it.

The trick is to wear clothes that fit your body, not your age.


----------



## Cirean (Mar 18, 2006)

Wear what you *feel confident* in and try to find what looks good on your body.

Those shows like What Not to Wear are entertaining, but not very realistic. They always have very expensive clothes and they mostly are dressed in the exact same style, conservative professional. I'm 34 and I'm not a professional anything so I don't think I'll be walking around in business casual.

The only advice I try to follow is stay away from trendy, trendy is for the teens and early 20's and you can't wear a trend the 2nd time around, so no fringed leather jackets and leopard print spandex for me (so sad :laughing: ).


----------



## rjayne74 (Mar 18, 2006)

Where whatever you feel comfortable in because that is, most often anyway, what you look the best in also.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 18, 2006)

I used to watch What Not To Wear every week, and while their daytime looks were normally fairly conservative for the office or whatever job the girl had, they often brought out some sexy nighttime looks!

I agree the clothes were always expensive, that's why the show is only an inspiration for me rather than a show where I find exactly what to buy -- most of the styles of clothes on the show are things that you can buy in other, cheaper brands! The most expensive store I shop at is New York and Company, and even thier prices make me cringe when there's no sales...

But you can't tell me these outfits are "conservative professional"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (These are from What Not To Wear's website)



























(Not so sure about those red shoes though, lol)

I agree that you can be sexy and trendy and don't have to be conservative when you're not working in an office, but just don't dress like a teenager either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My personal favorite is pointy-toe shoes and boots, they can make most any boring outfit suddenly look more modern and sexy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeneBaby (Mar 19, 2006)

Wear what you want!!!!!! I am sure you're hot and look fab. I wear what I want and I will forever. Who cares what people think?? I want to look back at my life and say.." I wore a mini skirt and leggings and a hot pink skirt.....dang I looked good!~!"


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, I know what you mean, Becka...and that is why I avoid watching all those types of shows that *suggest* what is *appropriate* for my age. I basically dress the same way I did when I was 22. I have always dressed conservatively yet..I believe in my mind( :laughno: )..stylishly. I agree with wearing what you feel comfortable in and what makes you happy at ANY age. Usually, you know what looks good and feels good the moment you put it on..and vice versa...and please, Laura Ashley!..I mean, I like some of the stuff but nobody, no matter what their age should have to go down "granny road"!. Come to think of it..I have only once saw a woman ( a famous celebrity on TV...I don't want to mention her..I don't want to make any of her fans here mad or upset) that I felt was dressing like a 13 year old girl and was, or is, like 60 years old...but then I really dislike this lady anyway, so that could be coloring my view...  ..

Politically Incorrect Dresser,


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 21, 2006)

I say wear what you can, and what you feel comfortable in. As long as you feel good about what you are wearing that's all that matters. :satisfied:


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 21, 2006)

*I agree with the rest of the ladies, wear what makes you feel good. *


----------



## shedra (Mar 29, 2006)

I think wear what you like, but, look in the mirror from all angles and see what Jane Q. Public is seeing when you step out of the confines of your house into the public eye.

If this were not you and someone else, would you compliment her on how she looks with a favorable comment? :madno: If not, then maybe that is not what you should wear and again....if you don't care what others people think about you and the image you present, the snickers and giggles behind your back, then go ahead and wear what you want to. :whistling:

But this is just my opinion...I repeat just my opinion, and I honestly have gotten dressed...and looked in the mirror and if I didn't think it looked "right", I would change my clothes...

I am not a "trendy" type person...I am 60, but I am not a granny type either by a very long shot.... :laughno: I have a much younger mind, but I dress as I would have in my 30's and early 40's...which isn't much different now. I don't leave the house in shorts anymore, but at home I wear bluejean cut offs (we live in the country and have no neighbors within 1/2 mile in any direction). I no longer wear the short, short skirts, but I do wear my Levis...and no, they are not MOM jeans. :laughno:

Just use a little common sense....look hot, sexy, demure, sedate....keep 'em guessing. :satisfied:


----------



## pj03079 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

I'm 60 and I dress casual, but classy. I find it harder to dress now because I am so afraid of looking like an idiiot dressing too young. But Dowdy I am not. I find that certain designers like Liz and Jones of New York are more my style. I HATE THAT LAURA ASHLEY FUDDY DUDDY LOOK.


----------



## Becka (Mar 29, 2006)

This is exactly what I'm going through right now ...

So oddly enough I wore the jeans again that I was talking about in my original post, and i didn't feel quite right again ... Sure I've got the body still to wear the clothes, however, I'm not 20! So I went and bought new jeans, a little higher up in the waist, slightly flared leg still for some funk, but I just feel so much better in them. I've changed dressing styles all my life due to changing fashions etc., but this is the first time I feel I've sort of got to change dressing styles due to age, its a whole new ball game


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 29, 2006)

YAY!!!!:clap :clap I like your thinking!!


----------



## Maja (Mar 29, 2006)

Love your answer! :clap I think people should do this at any age!


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 30, 2006)

lol, yeah, the past year or so I've been really trying to transition my wardrobe from college student to professional, and it felt kind of weird to buy "grown up" clothes at first!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PRITI (Apr 4, 2006)

never bother for the world, wear what u feel comfortable in

i was in a fashion show last week. i was dressed in a simple crochet knitted top with a V neck my inner bra could be seen with a mini skirt i 30 plus i had a ball at the fashion show n party bcause the others were dressed even vulgar then me the guys really were impressed at my good legs and boobs at this age they were enjoying every bit i could smell many took chance in rubbing me off during the course of a dance oooooops that was lovely so go ahead what u feel good


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Becka,

I definitely hear what you're saying. As far as I'm concerned, if it's tasteful and looks good on you, then I say go for it. For me, while I won't put on mini skirt, I will wear a skirt that's above the knee.

I love wearing jeans with heels, carrying fashionable bags, jewelry, etc... I shouldn't have to be carted off to the land of elastic waistband trousers just because I'm past 30. :scream3: :scream3:


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 16, 2006)

ok, well i mean i see how girls 15 to 20 dress and i mean its just what everyone can wear, jeans a tee and tennis shoes! i wear that, i'm going to be 34 i dont think i look ridiculous or anything, i'm not however gonna wear those teeny tiny cheerleader skirts and navel bearing tops, cuz i got a beer gut and three births to thank for the only ting i do still wear are converse, adidas and doc martens but i dont care if i'm too old for those, i will NEVER stop wearing those!!!


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 16, 2006)

Wear what you look &amp; feel good in, and what you are therefore happy to be wearing. I think,if you are happy and at home in your clothes,you will look it, and look good!


----------



## Saja (Apr 16, 2006)

Where whatever you want....being to old for somthing is nothing compared to those who wear somthing they are too young for.....Thats what I notice, and am disgusted by. I love taking my mom shopping and helping her find stuff thats younger than what she would normally by. I just hate when kids wear clothes to old for them.


----------



## chelles93 (Apr 17, 2006)

I live in Florida, and some of the women here cannot accept the fact that they aren't in their 30's anymore.

If the skin on top of your knees is so wrinkly and baggy (especially if you have stick-thin legs), miniskirts are not your friend.

Pink boas on a 65-year old? Yep, I've seen it. Along with pink feather barettes in a ponytail.

If that woman could have seen the laughter and looks following her through the bar, she would have been humiliated.


----------



## Mari168 (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, what an interesting thread. I'm 40 and I'm a plus size woman. I am so grateful that I am 40 now and not like 20 years ago because most clothes for plus size woman was soooo frumpy and I hate frumpy.

I consider myself stylish, as I tell people I'm definitely not a "wallflower". I like jewelry, purses, shoes with heels and LOVE makeup. I just like feeling confident when I walk out of my home even if it is to the neighborhood store.

I think every woman of all sizes should wear what is comfortable and what makes them feel confident.

I think most important is that every woman have a "full length" mirror so you can see yourself from all sides. Sometimes I am really amazed at how people leave their houses.


----------



## Saja (Apr 18, 2006)

Pink boas arent ok on anyone....


----------



## Pauline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Becca, i say wear whatever you feel good in and if you've got the figure to wear tight jeans or whatever,then that's great You go girl!!!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 24, 2006)

wear what makes you happy! i wouldn't worry about age too too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Satin (Apr 24, 2006)

ditto!


----------

